# Sobre la tarjeta/llave del renault megane



## Uribarri9

Hola a todos, tengo un problemilla, la llave de mi coche renault megane me funciona cuando la meto en el lector y arranca perfectamente, que yo pienso que ya quiere decir que funciona, sin embargo no me cierra cuando pulso los botones de la misma, ni me cierra ni me abre, a lo mejor de 10 veces que le doy a cerrar me coje 1 vez y me puedo ir tranquilamente sabiendo que el coche se ha quedado cerrado, en un video del youtube  que todo el mundo estaba muy contento hablaba de abrir la tarjeta y soldar las patillas que van a la bobina y todo el mundo estaba muy contento con el video y tal, la abrí ayer... y las patitas estan bien  sujeta a la bobina, las comprobe y cerre de nuevo la tarjeta, me fui al coche y seguía igual... que puede ser ? 


Muchas gracias de antemano.  ...


----------



## Psyke

Probaste cambiarle la pila?


----------



## Uribarri9

Siiiii ! se la cambie, anote el numero y el voltaje y se la compre y se la puse. Es CR2025 de 3V. No se que hacer y hoy ya no me cerro... Lo voy a tener que llevar a la renault y me van a cobrar quien sabe  dios, y lo que me da coraje es que el coche reconoce la tarjeta pues arranca... :S


----------



## el-rey-julien

pulsador esta controlado?


----------



## Uribarri9

le he preguntado a un antiguo amigo mio por face que se que entiende mucho de electronica o eso creo y le pregunte me dice esto: 

 Que tal porrita, eso es un fallo típico de esas tarjetas, eso es que se a dessoldado por dentro un integrado que lleva , algunas veces puede ser la pila ,prueba a cambiar la pila pero muy raro que sea , y te funciona al meterlo en el tarjetero porque el tarjetero le produce una inducción a la tarjeta que digamos la activa y el chip interno de la tarjeta que lleva el código de arranque se activa , el tarjetero y tarjeta trabajan como los cepillos de dientes eléctricos que se recargan sólo por la inducción que provoca la base ,en este caso la base sería el tarjetero,
De todas formas busca por Internet hay un montón de tutos,
Espero haberte sido de ayuda un saludo

Así que sigo sin saber... y ya hoy es lunes y el coche sigue abierto por todas las puertas menos la del conductor...

el-rey-julien a que te refieres con el pulsador ? el boton ? que si esta controlado ? que si cuando lo pulso incide en la parte de la placa que deberia ? si es asin creo que si... Un saludo !


----------



## rfhcs

Hola,
Bueno para empezar tenemos que diferenciar el arranque con la apertura que va por control remoto
y el arranque lo hace con una bobina redonda que hace de antena y manda la señal al Ic.(Transponder)
para esta funcio de arraque no hace falta ningun tipo de alimentacio.Puedes quitar la pila y hacer la 
prueba;el coche arrancara igual.
El control remoto o mando a distancia si que necesita la pila de 3v,pero si los pulsadores en(SMD)estan
rotos o se ha soltado un compente del circuito de RF,ya no funciona o mejor dicho el circuito no oscila
ala frecuencia que creo que es 433,90 Mhz.


----------



## riquitrack

Alguien sabe la referencia de la bobina de el mando el mi lo pisaro y se rompio la bobina el resto esta aparentemente bien.  Y me quieren cascar 180€ por la nueva.
Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## EloyAs

Ese fallo es típico de esas tarjetas. La avería suele ser las soldaduras de una bobina que lleva (Transporder) y la solución tan sencilla como repasar las 3 soldaduras que lleva.

El único problema es que debes abrir la carcasa con mucho cuidado para no dañar el circuito. Las carcasas las vendes sueltas en la red.

Salu2


----------

